# Williamsburg



## BillandSusan (Sep 9, 2014)

If anyone has a 3 bedroom in Williamsburg, VA for three days, October 24th through October 26th, for rent, please contact me.  Thanks.

Susan


----------



## tug_lee (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi, do you still need this? if so, please send me private message. I have some points left. thanks!

Lee


----------



## BillandSusan (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks but already taken care of.


----------

